# thermal paste on cpu pins



## tommy_123 (Oct 17, 2018)

i was putting in new thermal paste on my i5 2550k processor and i had some old thermal paste on fingers and i accidentaly touched the bottom
part of the CPU where the golden pins are and it left a little thermal paste stain, it is a very small amount and can barely be seen.
my PC seems to be working fine atm
Should i be worried?

https://eu.coolermaster.com/en/cooling/thermal-compound/mastergel/

this is the thermal paste i used


----------



## Durvelle27 (Oct 17, 2018)

If it’s conductive TIM than it could pose a threat to the CPU; if not it should be ok but I’d definitely clean it off.


----------



## qubit (Oct 17, 2018)

+1 to cleaning it off and use isopropyl alcohol to do it.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Oct 17, 2018)

qubit said:


> +1 to cleaning it off and use isopropyl alcohol to do it.


91% or higher


----------



## tommy_123 (Oct 17, 2018)

It's coolermaster master gel
https://eu.coolermaster.com/en/cooling/thermal-compound/mastergel/


----------



## 27MaD (Oct 17, 2018)

Durvelle27 said:


> If it’s conductive TIM than it could pose a threat to the CPU; if not it should be ok but I’d definitely clean it off.


But if he tried to clean the pins he will damage them!?


----------



## Frick (Oct 17, 2018)

27MaD said:


> But if he tried to clean the pins he will damage them!?



How? Alcohol and metal mix perfectly well.


----------



## hat (Oct 17, 2018)

27MaD said:


> But if he tried to clean the pins he will damage them!?


These aren't "pins", I believe the OP is referencing the contact pads on the bottom of the CPU. As such they can easily be cleaned without risking damage.


----------



## Sasqui (Oct 17, 2018)

tommy_123 said:


> bottom part of the CPU where the golden pins are



That CPU only has pads on the bottom.  The CM spec sheet doesn't say anything about electrical conductivity.  Like @qubit says, 90%+ alcohol.  Take a Qtip or some cloth and gently clean, let dry.


----------



## 27MaD (Oct 17, 2018)

hat said:


> These aren't "pins", I believe the OP is referencing the contact pads on the bottom of the CPU. As such they can easily be cleaned without risking damage.


If he is talking about the CPU itself , than fine , but if he is talking about the CPU socket pins , i think he will bend the pins.


----------



## tommy_123 (Oct 17, 2018)

A very small amount, i tried to brush it off gently with my shirt, but there's still a little stain that can be seen, maybe someone with a worse eyesight wouldnt even notice,

Could this negatively affect overlocking? i installed a 212 cooler on top of it so it's kind of a hassle to clean it off now,  but don't want a dead pc


----------



## Bill_Bright (Oct 17, 2018)

tommy_123 said:


> my PC seems to be working fine atm


Then leave it.


----------



## seagate_surfer (Oct 17, 2018)

Check this link.  Someone else had the same problem.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Oct 17, 2018)

But the OP here already mounted it and it works. There is a serious risk of damaging the CPU or socket from physical abuse/mishap or ESD whenever handling it. Plus, he said a small "stain", barely seen. It is not a big blob. So I say, "_If it ain't broke, don't fix it!_"


----------



## qubit (Oct 17, 2018)

tommy_123 said:


> A very small amount, i tried to brush it off gently with my shirt, but there's still a little stain that can be seen, maybe someone with a worse eyesight wouldnt even notice,


It's hard to say whether to clean it or not. On the one hand I'm inclined to agree with @Bill_Bright  and say leave it, but if you're overclocking, then it might make a difference. I'm thinking about the kinds of pins they are. If they're power or ground, then they'll be passing a lot of current, so any extra resistance will cause heat build-up and potential burnout, as well as instability.

If you're gonna clean it, then use that isopropyl alcohol I mentioned, but ensure it's with a _clean lint free cloth_, not your shirt or some other cloth lying around as that will leave debris and crap on the pins, even too small to see, but it will matter.

Clean it or not, it's your call on this one.

Finally, isopropyl alcohol is poisonous, so use it sensibly in a well ventilated environment and on no account ingest it.


----------



## MrGenius (Oct 17, 2018)

hat said:


> ...the contact pads on the bottom of the CPU.


The proper term for them is 'lands'. As in land grid array(LGA). And opposed to pin grid array(PGA) and ball grid array(BGA).


----------



## Jetster (Oct 17, 2018)

If its working I wouldn't mess with it. If its on the pads its on the pins and you don't want to bend those 
Also not good for your skin


----------



## John Naylor (Oct 20, 2018)

It's not only conductivity that is of concern, the 2nd part is "is it capacitive"... AS5 for example is capacitive.

http://www.arcticsilver.com/as5.htm



> Arctic Silver 5 was formulated to conduct heat, not electricity.  (While much safer than electrically conductive silver and copper greases, Arctic Silver 5 should be kept away from electrical traces,  pins, and leads. While it is not electrically conductive, the compound is very slightly capacitive and could potentially cause problems if it bridges two close-proximity electrical paths.)


----------



## rednecked_crake (Apr 26, 2019)

For the benefit of others who stumble upon this via Google, I also did the same silly thing after I put too much by accident. I used Arcticlean remover by putting a drop on a cotton bud / q-tip and _carefully_ dabbing the area in the corner with it a few times, in-between using a dust blower to dry it and blow any microscopic debris away. Did this for 5 minutes, then applied the Arcticlean purifier to remove everything afterwards, same method. Repeated the whole thing twice and crossed my fingers, luckily escaped with no issues. Temps are fine, Intel Diagnostic tool reports fine, used Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut instead of Arctic Silver this time, spreading method.


----------



## Jetster (Apr 26, 2019)

Just wipe it off


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 26, 2019)

tommy_123 said:


> View attachment 108848
> 
> 
> A very small amount, i tried to brush it off gently with my shirt, but there's still a little stain that can be seen, maybe someone with a worse eyesight wouldnt even notice,
> ...


You're fine. It's clean enough that it will never be a problem. Carry on.


----------



## AsRock (Apr 26, 2019)

27MaD said:


> But if he tried to clean the pins he will damage them!?



Use a tooth brush .


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 26, 2019)

AsRock said:


> Use a tooth brush .


Gently!! Very gently! Use 91%+ IPA.


----------



## biffzinker (Apr 26, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Gently!! Very gently! Use 91%+ IPA.


I've used a toothbrush to clean off the baked on TIM when I de-lidded. Farther back it was for   a Athlon XP 2500+. Somehow I transferred TIM from my hand to a few pins, cleaned off with Dawn, and a toothbrush.


----------



## HUSKIE (Apr 26, 2019)

Problem solved. Thread closed.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 26, 2019)

HUSKIE said:


> Problem solved. Thread closed.


Oh?


biffzinker said:


> I've used a toothbrush to clean off the baked on TIM when I de-lidded. Farther back it was for   a Athlon XP 2500+. Somehow I transferred TIM from my hand to a few pins, cleaned off with Dawn, and a toothbrush.


I've done that too. Always very carefully though.


----------



## delshay (Apr 26, 2019)

AsRock said:


> Use a tooth brush .



Seen so many users recommending a tooth brush. This is something I will never used, It's just too hard. I use a new small to medium paint brush which is softer not only for real PGA CPU but for motherboards. Because the brush is softer it can get into tighter places.

A tooth brush can scratch a device & can bend or even break a PGA CPU or LGA socket. I do not recommend a tooth brush for any electrical cleaning.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 26, 2019)

delshay said:


> I use a new small to medium paint brush which is softer not only for real PGA CPU but for motherboards.


Those work too, but a soft toothbrush tends to get gunk off better, in my experience.


----------



## delshay (Apr 26, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Those work too, but a soft toothbrush tends to get gunk off better, in my experience.



You soak it in Isopropyl no matter how difficult the gunk is. It simply works here everytime. I use "Servisol IPA Electronic Cleaning Solvent" & never needed to use anything hard to clean any device, it always works here, even when thermal paste get stuck near capacitors on GPU.

Overall you just "soak it" & gunk will break-up regardless of what Isopropyl is used.


----------



## Jetster (Apr 26, 2019)

Again he's reporting he got it on the underside of the CPU a 2550k. There is no pins, its gold contacts

You don't want to soak an lintel CPU. The IHS has a vent and alcohol will get under it.

Just wipe it off with alcohol preferably 91 to 99%







Also stay away from "Rubbing Alcohol" it has a few extra ingredients you don't want

Isopropyl alcohol (C3H8O), also known as *rubbing alcohol*, is an alcoholic mixture intended for external use as an antiseptic; it usually contains 70% by volume of absolute alcohol or isopropyl alcohol; the remainder consists of *water*, denaturants, and perfume *oils*; used as a rubefacient for muscle and joint aches and ...


----------



## delshay (Apr 26, 2019)

Jetster said:


> Again he's reporting he got it on the underside of the CPU a 2550k. There is no pins, its gold contacts
> 
> You don't want to soak an lintel CPU. The IHS has a vent and alcohol will get under it.
> 
> ...



When I say "soak it" you dip the paint brush into the Isopropyl then tap whatever area you are trying to clean. You leave Isopropyl on top of the thermal paste for example. Leave it there & if it starts to dry up, apply more. Now you will have a easyer time removing all the paste. This is something I did on my R9 Nano card which has exposed interposer, but is also very useful on thermal paste that has harden. If you are cleaning an Intel CPU which has new thermal paste on the contacts (like the OP in this thread), just dip the paint brush into the Isopropyl & stroke across the contacts area where thermal paste is located. This also works on PGA CPU as long as the brush is soft. & that's it, all completed. You have to be extra carful thou with a LGA socket if you try to clean it with a paint brush. Go very slowly on this one.

Dipping a complete CPU in Isopropyl should not damage it. It may just remove everything including the glue if you are delidded, but as long as everything is dried out all should be ok. I have never dipped a complete CPU in Isopropyl, because I have always used the right technique for cleaning. Sometimes after cleaning with a paint brush, I would use a air compressor to blow dry the CPU, but this is just OTT cleaning/drying without me waiting for it to dry in the normal way.

EDIT: When dealing with dried out thermal paste you may want to do this upside-down. In other words, after soaking a few times, turn the device over & brush across the device with the paint brush from below. This way any thermal paste that gets disturbed falls towards the floor & not pushed around & get stuck near capacitors. Let gravity do it's work. This technique most of the time is not required, but was required on my GPU.


----------



## John Naylor (Apr 26, 2019)

Only thing missing here is that in addition to be being conductive, you also have to worry about being capacitive.   AS5 is an example.  There's nothing delicate about the CPU contact surfaces, you don't need anything soft here.  Toothbrushes even "doobie pads" will work.

If ya can still find it, Indigo Extreme does a better job than alcohol.
https://indigo-xtreme.com/page-bba.shtml


----------



## Jetster (Apr 26, 2019)

John Naylor said:


> Only thing missing here is that in addition to be being conductive, you also have to worry about being capacitive.   AS5 is an example.  There's nothing delicate about the CPU contact surfaces, you don't need anything soft here.  Toothbrushes even "doobie pads" will work.
> 
> If ya can still find it, Indigo Extreme does a better job than alcohol.
> https://indigo-xtreme.com/page-bba.shtml



I really like the citrus cleaners, they work better. Artic Silver makes one too


----------



## delshay (Apr 26, 2019)

Jetster said:


> I really like the citrus cleaners, they work better. Artic Silver makes one too



I have some of the Artic Silver cleaning stuff too, But the big cans of Isopropyl is easy to spot than find those small bottles.


----------



## Vario (Apr 26, 2019)

I don't like the AS5 cleaners stuff as it leaves a visible residue.  I just use 91% isopropyl alcohol only.  When I used the AS5 cleaner, I had to use the isopropyl alcohol afterward to get rid of the residue which begs the question why bother using the cleaner in the first place.  Skip a step and use the stronger alcohol.  Also, 70% isopropyl is terrible for cleaning as well, it takes much longer to evaporate and it doesn't dissolve thermal paste as well.


----------



## delshay (Apr 26, 2019)

Vario said:


> I don't like the AS5 cleaners stuff as it leaves a visible residue.  I just use 91% isopropyl alcohol only.  When I used the AS5 cleaner, I had to use the isopropyl alcohol afterward to get rid of the residue which begs the question why bother using the cleaner in the first place.  Skip a step and use the stronger alcohol.  Also, 70% isopropyl is terrible for cleaning as well, it takes much longer to evaporate and it doesn't dissolve thermal paste as well.



Have to agree with you on this one. You know you have a problem when you try to apply LM Compound after cleaning with Artic Silver stuff. Isopropyl does a better job.


----------



## AsRock (Apr 26, 2019)

delshay said:


> Seen so many users recommending a tooth brush. This is something I will never used, It's just too hard. I use a new small to medium paint brush which is softer not only for real PGA CPU but for motherboards. Because the brush is softer it can get into tighter places.
> 
> *A tooth brush can scratch a device & can bend or even break a PGA CPU or LGA socket. I do not recommend a tooth brush for any electrical cleaning*.



Use a tooth brush for cleaning flux on the PCB after never had a issue over 30 years. Some common sense goes a long way too as you have to be careful of ESD.  Brushes tend to have the odd fall out too and if you using cheap paint brushes you increasing the ESD.  And if your scratching some thing wih a tooth brush god help us all take some doing.  Again common sense goes a long way.

Not saying a brush is not good just that we just use what works best for that person.


----------



## R-T-B (Apr 26, 2019)

I had liquid metal stains on a CPU pin once.  Don't ask me how.  I have...  amazing problems.

For your issue a microfiber cloth and some alcohol is what I'd do.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 26, 2019)

R-T-B said:


> For your issue a microfiber cloth and some alcohol is what I'd do.


This would work well too. There is potential for static with microfiber, but not a huge potential. I generally use cotton cloth.


----------



## theFOoL (Apr 26, 2019)

Ok I've looked through this thread twice and unless the OP is meaning he applied paste in the inside meaning he opened up the top portion of the cover and accidentally spread some which is awful step but anyway I don't see any paste what so ever but that crap circle line made by paint program in Windows. Also through like 5 post I've seen tooth brush this and tooth brush that. 

As mentioned like 3 post below the OP just LEAVE IT


----------



## delshay (Apr 26, 2019)

AsRock said:


> Use a tooth brush for cleaning flux on the PCB after never had a issue over 30 years. Some common sense goes a long way too as you have to be careful of ESD.  Brushes tend to have the odd fall out too and if you using cheap paint brushes you increasing the ESD.  And if your scratching some thing wih a tooth brush god help us all take some doing.  Again common sense goes a long way.
> 
> Not saying a brush is not good just that we just use what works best for that person.



Again I say no, but if that works for you, then that's fine.

If you are working on something small that has 0402 resistor or smaller components a tooth brush is just too hard. Take note from what i have already said in this thread. If you soak just the area you are trying to clean it will come off very easy with a soft paint brush.  Just dab the area a number of times with Isopropyl keeping it wet. After a period of time when it come to cleaning that area it will come off very, very, easy. I also use flux & had no problem using Isopropyl to remove it.

If i'm also feeling lazy, I just use my ultrasonic cleaner, even thou the heater on my unit works intermittently.


----------



## John Naylor (Apr 26, 2019)

delshay said:


> I have some of the Artic Silver cleaning stuff too, But the big cans of Isopropyl is easy to spot than find those small bottles.



I can't speak to what AS5 has as their paste is capacitive and takes forever to cure.  I like the small bottled cause a) they fit in my PC toolbox and b) my kids don't steal it when they get a pimple.  When not available, I'll use 99%, readily available in 16 ounce bottles from Walmart ($10.94) ... worth the cost increase over the 91% ($9.16) to my eyes.  But even 99% means 1% impurities and yes, the 1% leaves detectable residue.  I see it every time I wipe my screen down.  Doesn't happen with Indigo.

I recently sent in inquiry into the Indigo folks because I had difficulty finding it.   The little bottle typically lasts me for about 20-25 builds ... received a call from them about 2 weeks later. I would love to have my little plastic parts box that comes with Phanteks cases to hold screws have an extra slot to hold a small brush and cleaner and suggested that they partner with PC component manufacturers to include a bottle, a brush and an application tool like ya get with Gelid Extreme (comes in real handy when aplying TIM to 25 surfaces when installing a water block) .   He asked me to send a few pics of things we had talked about so I asked for their address ... turned out he was the president of the company.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Apr 27, 2019)

Obviously, preventing any TIM (thermal interface material) or any other contaminate from getting in the socket or contact side of the processor in the first place should be the goal. So proactive planning and care is essential to eliminate that possibility. But of course hindsight is 20/20 - or sure should be. 

ESD might be a problem with any brush, but a brush with some types of synthetic bristles tend to be more susceptible to ESD. So a quality "natural" (animal hair) brush would be a better choice. I keep a stock of these horsehair brushes in the shop just for such sensitive cleaning jobs. With a soft touch, these brushes are delicate enough for CPU/socket pins and with a heavy touch, these brushes are strong enough for a good scrubbing of circuit boards without fear of scratching or damaging anything. And note the conductive metal handles help ensure there is no static buildup. These brushes are highly recommended and so inexpensive, they can be used for many one-time then throw-away projects too.

Another problem with synthetic bristles (including some toothbrushes) is the solvents might eat the bristles and leave that residue on the socket or CPU contacts. Not good!

That said, I would much rather use a "soft" toothbrush than a rag because you can more easily see what you are doing, be very localized in where you brush, and more easily get deep down in there for a thorough cleaning. Also, you can easily regulate the pressure you apply. Just test the brush with your solvent first to make sure it does not dissolve in the solvent.

Another option is to try some quality electrical contact cleaner. This in combination with a soft touch with one of those horsehair brushes is what I would do.



> Dipping a complete CPU in Isopropyl should not damage it.


Submerging a processor in any liquid, including solvents, is a bad idea! The IHS on many CPUs are NOT attached with a "watertight" or air tight seal! In fact, many CPU IHSs have a tiny pressure relief hole (see down and to the right of the "7") in them just to allow air (and thus liquids) to flow in and out. This is to prevent positive and negative pressures caused during heat up/cool down cycles and the resulting expansion/contraction of matter those heat/cool cycles bring.

You do NOT want a bunch of solvent trapped inside your IHS eating away at the TIM inside!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 27, 2019)

Bill_Bright said:


> Submerging a processor in any liquid, including solvents, is a bad idea!


Agreed. Always a bad, bloody-minded idea. No one should ever do this.


----------



## delshay (Apr 27, 2019)

Bill_Bright said:


> Dipping a complete CPU in Isopropyl should not damage it.



I was directing my posting @Jetster as he has a dellided processor (with screenshot) & that's what I deal with all the time but with much older processors. Like I said I have never submerged a processor, & if Jetster or myself drop the delidded processor into lets say a bucket of water, nothing will happen to it, as they are delidded processor(s). You just have to make sure it is well dry before it is powered up again.

Not all processor has thermal paste, some are soldered. This is why we see experiments where the whole complete computer is submerged & powered-up for the ultimate cooling. I have even seen this done with no heatsink on the CPU. How long do you think it work when a complete motherboard is submerged, take your own guess or do a research on it. What i'm trying to point out here, is it is possible to submerged something & even power it up without breaking it, at lease in the short term.

I'm not saying submerging anything is good for it, but they invented ultrasonic cleaners for a purpose.

As for why I don't use a toothbrush, is because in the past it has knock off 0402 resistors/capacitors. I don't know if it's down to poor soldering, but I do know it's just to hard. So to avoid this happening, I use a soft paint brush & never had a problem with it. What works for me may not work for others, each to they own.

EDIT CORRECTION: I have said I have never submerged a processor, this is incorrect "I have", it was a long time ago. After reballing a PPC 603e processor I would drop this into the ultrasonic cleaner to remove flux. This is where I can get lazy.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Apr 27, 2019)

> This is why we see experiments where the whole complete computer is submerged & powered-up for the ultimate cooling.


Not in water and not in solvents. 



delshay said:


> What i'm trying to point out here, is it is possible to submerged something & power it up without breaking it, at lease in the short term.


That is what you are saying now - but not what you said then. Isopropyl alcohol is a solvent. And this thread is about helping tommy_123 clean his processor. Not about running experiments on submerged computers.


----------



## delshay (Apr 27, 2019)

Bill_Bright said:


> Not in water and not in solvents.
> 
> This says it all
> 
> ...



Read the thread carefully. I have already pointed out to the OP my advise how to clean it. Also see posting before this, it has been updated.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Apr 27, 2019)

Not fake? Yeah right. It may not be totally fake but it is deceptive. That sure ain't plain old tap water. 

Regardless, I am not going to get dragged into side arguments. Submerging a CPU in a solvent like Isopropyl alcohol is not a wise idea.


----------



## delshay (Apr 27, 2019)

Bill_Bright said:


> Not fake? Yeah right. It may not be totally fake but it is deceptive. That sure ain't plain old tap water.
> 
> Regardless, I am not going to get dragged into side arguments. Submerging a CPU in a solvent like Isopropyl alcohol is not a wise idea.



I knew about motherboard experiments working under water years ago. I also know it does not last that long. If I remember correctly after about 20-40 mins, it will then start to spit-out errors.

If you want to talk about CPU being submerged under Isopropyl, I can do this for you, ie, carry out an experiment, but I will have a fair guess on a delidded processor nothing will happen to it. Processors that have IHS/ thermal paste, granted is a problem, but you have just opened a question. Users who run these CPUs under LN2, how are the thermals when returning back to normal air cooling. I would expect most if not all LN2 user would say they have always run naked. Perhaps a LN2 overclocker can answer this question.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Apr 28, 2019)

delshay said:


> If you want to talk about CPU being submerged under Isopropyl


I don't. That's not what the OP asked for.


----------



## delshay (Apr 28, 2019)

Bill_Bright said:


> I don't. That's not what the OP asked for.



OP has a number of advice, so can pick which one they feel comfortable with. I will carry out the experiment anyway, as I have never submerged a delidded CPU in complete isopropyl. I will leave it for two days submerged. I already, more or less know the outcome.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Apr 28, 2019)

delshay said:


> I will carry out the experiment anyway, as I have never submerged a delidded CPU in complete isopropyl. I will leave it for two days submerged. I already, more or less know the outcome.


Fine. I personally could care less as my concerns were about the effects of solvents on the TIM. Regardless - it is all WAY off topic so hijacking this thread to report your intentions is inappropriate.


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 28, 2019)

Shocker, a couple of members ruin another thread. Closing up shop!


----------

